
Betelgeuse Just Keeps Getting Dimmer, and We Have No Idea Why - philshem
https://www.sciencealert.com/betelgeuse-just-keeps-getting-dimmer-and-we-have-no-idea-why
======
philshem
there are still some hypotheticals about if the star is going supernova, but
if that is the case

> When Betelgeuse does eventually go supernova, it will be the most
> fascinating act of nature witnessed by any human ever. Other supernovae like
> SN 185 and SN 1604 were much farther away than Betelgeuse.

> When Betelgeuse goes supernova, it will the third brightest object in the
> sky, after the Sun and the full Moon. Some estimates say it'll be even
> brighter than the Moon.

